# Purchasing a house in Italy



## Marco (Aug 11, 2008)

I've just found out that a lot of useful information about house purchasing, mortgages, residence permits, taxes etc. etc. in Italy can be found at the following address: lifeinitaly.it/Inglese/Purchasing_Real_Estate_in_Italy.htm and following the various links.
Hoping it can help expats willing to relocate in this friendly Country 

Marco


----------



## dario (Jul 16, 2008)

yes Marco, but as a lawyer here get my advice: get a professional!


----------

